# Soil Test Results



## eggs (May 9, 2018)

PH Phosphorous Potassium Manganese Calcium

Front 7.1 Very Hi High High High
Side 6.8 very hi medium high high
back 6.3 very hi high high high

Soil test result comments were to uses a 34-0-0 fertilizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You might want to do something to bring down that pH in the front, but the rest sounds good


----------



## eggs (May 9, 2018)

My concern is that the lawn looks distressed and from what I have been reading the Hi levels of P,K, Mg and Ca will prevent/inhibit the uptake of N. Lawn not greening up and has a lot of yellowish blade


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Other thing to think about are the Micronutrients. High P, Mg, and Ca starts to bind to and block Micronutrients such as Iron. Because I see that you have Emerald Zoysia, more N is something I would avoid unless needed for grow in of the Zoysia. My usual application your situation contains chelated Micronutrients and acidifying materials such as Ammonium Sulfate and/or Citric Acid.


----------



## eggs (May 9, 2018)

I have read that one might make a liquid application of Fe to the blades of grass to help with the green up


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Iron and Micronutrients are not only cosmetic. They also help with increasing growth via making photosynthesis more efficient. Green leaves help grass use light.. I see it regularly. A lawn treated for its Micronutrient issues grows thicker/faster/better than one just given N only.


----------

